# in my never ending quest for info who would



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

*OK WERE GONNA START THIS sh*t UP MAN, POST YOUR PROFILE IN THE APPROPRIATE FORUM AND PM ME THE LINK, I'LL BE TAKIN ENTRIES TILL MONDAY EVENING, ROUGHLY, GOOD LUCK*

heres some basic rules i have thought up.

i think this would be a fun little compition and the same time help us get the largest

fish data base there is, and seein how im so impatient this seems like a fast way to

do it. the first comp could ignore rule 3 and let everyone do a critter or fish they really like

and know just to spark a intrest and promote quality in the profile. if you have any ideals

for better rules and quideline post em in my blogg there.

i myself wont enter the comp so i can help everyone else along, i have msn and aim

and im on most of the day,(i have lots of time) plus im hopin there will be enough people

doing this that theres a need for help







.

a prize is undetermined but these take a bit of work to do a profile (for me anyway)

but winning this would seem pretty honorable to me and would be cool enough to have

something like "profile master" title thingy in my sig, like the potm deals.








*The MR.FREEZ award of execllent contribution *:laugh:


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

mr. freez
you shoul post this in the scientific forums too, you will probably get more hits that way.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I voted yes, aslong as its ok to do profiles on herps


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Burf said:


> I voted yes, aslong as its ok to do profiles on herps
> [snapback]895720[/snapback]​


the first comp well be what ever you want man, theres a section in the info center for herps

after that im think we'll go in categories, herps would be one so no worries


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Burf said:


> I voted yes, aslong as its ok to do profiles on herps
> [snapback]895720[/snapback]​


the first comp well be what ever you want man, theres a section in the info center for herps

after that im think we'll go in categories, herps would be one so no worries


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Count me in then!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

ok so now wut do i gotta do its a bit confusing??


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

sounds cool I'm sure I could dig up info on some fish I have.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

BruceLee420 said:


> ok so now wut do i gotta do its a bit confusing??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right now im just seein if enough people would be interested


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I will do it, on the condition I can submit it as "elTwitcho's best motherfucking <species name here> profile ever, m**********r"









FREEZ, I think that's an awesome idea


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

_*To lazy to find pics_
*Scientific name:* Paracheirodon innesi, formerly Hyphessobrycon innesi
*Common name:* Neon Tetra
*Size:* 1.5" (3.8cm) 
*Origin:* Peruvian Amazon, South America
*Minimum Tank Size: *10 gal. but should be kept as a shoal in larger tanks 
*Tank setup:* Neons enjoy heavily planted tanks with low light. (It is important to note that neons share some of the same habitat as piranha and therefore are best kept in the same conditions). The water should be clear and clean so frequent water changes are needed.
*Temperament:* A peaceful schooling fish that should be kept as a shoal of 5 or more. Has been know to nip at others but is unlikely to cause damage. Neons are non-aggressive and should not be kept with aggressive fish or they will end up as lunch!
*Compatibility:* can be keep with all kinds of other peaceful community fish. May become timid with other more aggressive fish in the tank.
*Water Type:* Fresh, soft acidic, Ph 5-7 neons can adapt to water greater than ph of 7 but are unlikely to breed, dh range 5.0-19.0, temperature 76*F to 83*F 
*Temperature:* 73-80°F (22.8-26.7°C) 
*pH:* 5-7 
*Sexual dimorphism:* In mature neons the female will appear to be larger, and rounder. (Some say that females have a crooked stripe while the males have a straight stripe)
*Breeding: *Neon Tetras become sexually mature at 9 months of age. In order to properly breed neons you must remove the eggs from the tank soon after laying or they will be eaten at the parent fish posses no parental instinct. Neons breed in soft water pH 5-6 with a temperature around 75 degrees. The eggs are light sensitive so they are to be kept out of direct sun or other bright lights. Fungus often occurs on eggs which need to be removed. The eggs will hatch after 1-2 days. After 4-5 days the fry will have consumed their egg sac and will need to be feed newly hatched brine shrimp, strained egg yoke, or other microscopic live foods.
*Feeding:* Neon tetras are omnivorous and will eat flake foods, brine shrimp, blood worms, mosquito larva, freeze dried and frozen foods.

*A LITTLE BIT OF EXTRA INFORMATION HERE*
If you surprise neons while they are in the dark by turning on the light, they will appear to be glowing in the dark for a while. 
There are at least three varieties of neon tetras including the original, the green neon tetra, and the gold neon tetra (partial albino).

http://www.fishpondinfo.com/neon.htm#bred]heres a handy link[/URL]


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^^^^^

I think it is suppose to be one that you made up

not a copied one.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

i'll help,i know alot about hujeta pike characins.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

not a bad start there ice, but you could keep it saveed up till after the best tank compition, (and sorry but i think we have neons already)

cause that when this would be, so every one else thats into this go a head and start on it

just save it till the comp, ill be expecting some nice quality profiles


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

yea I was just goofing around it only took me about 10 minutes


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

oh word Ill do one now that i found the template!! But someones gonna have to tell me how to post pics. Ill give all the right references on where i got the pics and info(altho im gonna try to do it all from my own experience with this fish Im gonna do)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

keep us updated


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

*OK WERE GONNA START THIS sh*t UP MAN, POST YOUR PROFILE IN THE APPROPRIATE FORUM AND PM ME THE LINK, I'LL BE TAKIN ENTRIES TILL MONDAY EVENING, ROUGHLY, GOOD LUCK*


----------

